# Archiving TiVo Recordings



## Brewster411 (Jul 3, 2017)

I purchased TiVo Desktop Plus to archive many recordings to my Win 10 Laptop. Most of the time the server is stopped. I try to restart it but it does not hold. I want to retrieve my archived recordings to my TiVo box for viewing instead of watching it on my PC. I have many recordings archived to 3 (2, 3 & 4 TB) USB portable hard drives. I would like someone or TiVo to write an application that works on the TiVo box that would allow me the archive & retrieve recordings via the USB connection.


----------



## Brewster411 (Jul 3, 2017)

I have tried PyTiVo but it keeps failing when it runs into some noise in my OTA recordings.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Did you try my version of pyTivo?


----------



## Brewster411 (Jul 3, 2017)

Dan203 said:


> Did you try my version of pyTivo?


No, I just installed it. When I retrieve the recordings does the Skip still work?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Brewster411 said:


> No, I just installed it. When I retrieve the recordings does the Skip still work?


Hi, I don't know if Dan's software has a commercial skip setting or not, but snoop around a bit or ask him directly. Option b, if that doesn't work consider trying Archivo, it's not perfect for certain, but it does have an option to process and drop commercials in the process.


----------



## Brewster411 (Jul 3, 2017)

I am now retrieving a small group of recordings from 2016. The list on the TiVo box for my PC has the last modified/created date instead of the recorded date. After the recording is uploaded to the TiVo box it displays the recorded date. Can this be fixed?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You're talking about transferring them back from PC to TiVo? If so that's a bug on the TiVo. IIRC if you go into the details and then back out it shows the right date and title. 

TiVo isn't putting much effort into this feature any kore, and there is a good chance it'll be discontinued completely in the near future.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> You're talking about transferring them back from PC to TiVo? If so that's a bug on the TiVo. IIRC if you go into the details and then back out it shows the right date and title.
> 
> TiVo isn't putting much effort into this feature any kore, and there is a good chance it'll be discontinued completely in the near future.


Record time (really a full timestamp) is part of the metadata. That's what you see on the TiVo for a transferred file. If it is not present in the metadata of the file, then the time of transfer is used.

The date shown when viewing a share is a file system date. The details will display the record time from the metadata.


----------



## emuman100 (Jul 3, 2003)

TTG features never really worked that well for me either. Personally, if their crappy program and a buggy system for transferring shows is the best they can offer, I think that is bupkus. In the earlier units, the Tivo hacking community created some pretty amazing tools to accomplish removing encryption and video extraction. Most of the Tivo hackers are fed up with Tivo these days. I don't blame them.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

emuman100 said:


> TTG features never really worked that well for me either. Personally, if their crappy program and a buggy system for transferring shows is the best they can offer, I think that is bupkus. In the earlier units, the Tivo hacking community created some pretty amazing tools to accomplish removing encryption and video extraction. Most of the Tivo hackers are fed up with Tivo these days. I don't blame them.


Its a company you love to hate but there's none better.


----------

